# Finding out who everyone was.



## Twilight (Jun 25, 2008)

This thead is for finding people who were in the old( AKA the one that was wiped) Forum. Because some people have changed names, including me and some people may not know which person is which so I'm making a list of old user names to new user names. Post what your old user name and new user name is and I'll add it to the list.

Old user names .......................................................... New user names
Girapvisu.........................................................................Twilight
Furret.........................................................................AuroraKing
Crystylla........................................................................Cryssie
Chutosmorphe............................................................Zephyrous Castform
Lunar Espeon.....................................................................Espeon
Spaekle......................................................................Spaekle Oddberry
Icy Soul.............................................................................Iceon
Abwayax....................................................................Number 100
Spanners.........................................................................Jolty
Purple Moon Boots............................................................Timmy
Savage Shellgon..................................................................Stryke
Akaito...................................................................................Kai
Nate...............................................................................Erika
Qwara.............................................................................Mirry
Quilava the cutie.....................................................Kriisa Scorcher
Ree...........................................................................Reimeiken
Goldumbreon............................................................Shadowstar
Thank you for reading:).


----------



## Keta (Jun 25, 2008)

Um, I think people do things for a reason. If they want to be called by their old forum name, so be it, or they can be someone else under a new username. I personally don't think its really important enough to merit a new thread about it.

My usernames have all been abbreviations of the same thing- so I don't consider any of them major changes.


----------



## Twilight (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't mean that Keta. I mean it like this: your looking for a friend and you've changed your username and so has your friend assuming that they've reregistered so one of the friends puts there old and new user name on the list and now they know what each others username is after the friend contacted the friend on the list. Its more like a way to find out who your friends are so you can contact them or if it's someone you don't like, you don't get into trouble and it dosn't mean people should call you by old username. Sorry if I wasn't clear enough Keta.


----------



## Keta (Jun 25, 2008)

No, but I'm pretty sure there are ways people like to express this without a thread. In a signature, maybe a brief mention in a profile, or though other contact such as IM and e-mail. Although I guess there are friends that only contact each other through this forum, I still find it a little strange that they wouldn't tell each other about name changes through other means earlier.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 25, 2008)

i used to be God on the previous forum but then I was brought back down to earth

(had so many nicks I cant remember)


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Ezekiel, Furret, and about a million other aliases.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 25, 2008)

I bet you don't know who I am. After all, I am notorious for my constant name changes.


----------



## Cryssie (Jun 25, 2008)

I know, I know... it's a drastic and quite frankly mind-blowing metamorphosis if I do say so myself, but I _am_ actually secretly the one formerly formally known as Crystylla.

It's okay; I'll give you a moment to recover from the shock if you like, guys.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Why did you DO that, Crystylla? _Why?_


----------



## Saith (Jun 25, 2008)

Me be the olde AzzaGrazzale of Yore...
Actually, just in the old forums...
You'd probably know me, if you knew me, as Arwhooo, though...


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

Castform/Chutósmorphé. That's all.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 25, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Why did you DO that, Crystylla? _Why?_


To get #13.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

I was always Lunar Espeon. Nothing else. I just cut off the Lunar part. Hopefully there wasn't an active Espeon before I took the nickname... I checked and they were inactive, as far as I could tell...


----------



## spaekle (Jun 25, 2008)

Very, very first of all, I was Muffin. But I was such a n00b back then that let's just say that Muffin never existed. Then I was Poffin. Then I was BlueberryPoffin. Then I was the artist formerly known as Poffin. Then I was Spaekle. 

Now I am *SPAEKLE ODDBERRY*. With a silly last word tacked to the end of my name that people will probably not ever pay attention to.


----------



## Giant-Sandbag (Jun 25, 2008)

I was Giant_Sandbag, now i'm Giant-Sandbag. _ To -, what a difference.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 25, 2008)

In the Invisionfree forums I was Mewtwo Girl. Yes that annoying little twelve year old who woudn't shut up about Mewtwo, Westerns, and Hawkfish. I hope no one remebers...


----------



## Sireafi (Jun 25, 2008)

Hawkfish said:


> In the Invisionfree forums I was Mewtwo Girl. Yes that annoying little twelve year old who woudn't shut up about Mewtwo, Westerns, and Hawkfish. I hope no one remebers...


Now people do. ;D

I was uh, Sireafi.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm still the same old Danni, just with a less awesome icon. *sad*


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 25, 2008)

Deathguise, with a brief stint as Obsidian.


----------



## Iceon (Jun 25, 2008)

My previous name was Icy Soul.

I was originally gonna just rename myself Icy, but in the last forum there was already an Icy, and several other people named Icy-somethings. I didn't want to cause any confusion with a new name...


----------



## Kaito (Jun 25, 2008)

I bet you can't figure out who I was. :O

Although, I didn't have the super awesome Spheal icon as my avatar on the previous forums. I was/am Kaito. :3


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 26, 2008)

I was formerly known as Abwayax.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't change my username cause I wanted people to reconize me and continue to be friends. Also cause I'm non creative and can't think of another username.


----------



## Nope (Jun 26, 2008)

Is and will probably always be Bakuphoon :D


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

I was Spanners, lol.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

I was Purple Moon Boots.

Timmy is just easier to type and y'know.. people actually ... address me by that name so why not?


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 26, 2008)

Jolty said:


> I was Spanners, lol.


Wait, are you *the* Jolty or just *a* Jolty? Because if you're *the* Jolty, then boy have I been blind.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Wait, are you *the* Jolty or just *a* Jolty? Because if you're *the* Jolty, then boy have I been blind.


I am *the* Jolty, lol :B
Any way I could prove it?


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

My old name is Savage Shellgon and now it is stryke.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 26, 2008)

Jolty said:


> I am *the* Jolty, lol :B
> Any way I could prove it?


OH MY GOD WAAAARGH

*big bear hug*

WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME WHO YOU WERE?! F*CK "SPANNERS"!


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> OH MY GOD WAAAARGH
> 
> *big bear hug*
> 
> WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME WHO YOU WERE?! F*CK "SPANNERS"!


Lmao
I got banned, didn't I? So I had to like, lay low in case I got kicked out again :B


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow. So you were around all the time, huh. Figures. You sly guy.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Wow. So you were around all the time, huh. Figures. You sly guy.


I'm a stubborn bastard, if I get banned anywhere I go RIGHT BACK IN :D


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Christ Jolty your sig scares the shit out of me. XD

I'm still me, lolz. :x


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Christ Jolty your sig scares the shit out of me. XD
> 
> I'm still me, lolz. :x


good
Btw, avoid Chibi while on JJH
she uses it constantly lol


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Jolty said:


> good
> Btw, avoid Chibi while on JJH
> she uses it constantly lol


Haha I noticed
I'm like ";___; whyyyyy"

I swear it's the Rapeface.


----------



## Minish (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know. I just don't know.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 26, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Haha I noticed
> I'm like ";___; whyyyyy"
> 
> I swear it's the Rapeface.


It's lolface actually, I have all those emoticons. I'll spam you with them sometime.


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 5, 2008)

SlipKnoT was my name.

Now, let me phone the hospital, because it appears I just blew your mind.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 5, 2008)

I used to be Akaito. Nut much of a change, but still...


----------



## Erika (Jul 6, 2008)

I be Nate, old forum name was "Nate." 
So, lol~


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't remember who I was before.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

^I think you were OrangeAipomTheGreat or something...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2008)

I was Meowth. Before that I was Mike the Foxhog, but I left and you won't remember me.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

:o You're Meowth?

Oooh. I was friends with you!


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

I was Qwara. :)


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 7, 2008)

...Oh. I see now. So NOW you take the time to tell me, eh, "Mirry"? Screw you, I _missed_ you. And you were here all along. Just like Jolty. You bastard!


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

Aw, I didn't realize I was missed!

I figured "Mirry" made more sense because people actually call me that, whereas nobody has ever called me "Qwara" (my first name is Miranda).


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 7, 2008)

I called you Qwara. I'm people too! *weeps gently, runs away*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, other than like a 1-month stint as Wind of Darkness when I first joined, I was and probably will always be Zora of Termina. :I


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> I called you Qwara. I'm people too! *weeps gently, runs away*


Aw, well, I guess I should have said, excluding those from TCOD.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 7, 2008)

Mirry said:


> I was Qwara. :)


..._oh._

You should have at least kept your awesome Pikachu avatar so we knew who you were D:


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

:/ I keep my username _and_ my RP names!


----------



## nastypass (Jul 7, 2008)

/me was Walker.

Mind blowing isn't it?


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 7, 2008)

I wasn't here long before the forums crashed, but I was Quilava the Cutie~ I hope you can tell by how I say I love Quilava (and Houndoom), but if you can't you know who I was and that's all I'm going to say now. (I also mentioned that I like Ash when I was Quilava the Cutie~ Now you should really tell who I am. If not, then oh well.)


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> ..._oh._
> 
> You should have at least kept your awesome Pikachu avatar so we knew who you were D:


I might still have that Pikachu avatar floating around somewhere. XD And it was admired too? Who knew.

Edit: Oh, I do still have it on my hard drive! Perhaps using it (as it has my old username on it) will help avoid confusion.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

Of course I admired it - it's adorable!

...I feel much better now you have it back. It's just not right if you don't have it.


----------



## Mirry (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm glad I could set things right so easily!


----------



## Reimeiken (Jul 8, 2008)

I was Ree, but I was Reimeiken at first so it's not much of a difference. :U


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 26, 2008)

I was Goldumbreon.


----------

